# Eingaben nach submit durch function erhalten



## VJay (2. Okt 2014)

Hallo liebe Coder-Gemeinde,

ich bin neu hier und kenne mich mit Java noch echt nicht wirklich gut aus.
Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen. Ich verzweifel bald ^^

Und zwar habe ich im folgenden eine kleine Textarea. In dieser kann der Benutzer einen Text eingeben. Nebenan wird der eingegebene Text direkt geschrieben und angezeigt.

Nun kann man den Text in der Farbe ändern. Sobald man jetzt aber ein submit ausführen würde, wäre der Text wieder in der Ursprungsfarbe. Das soll aber nicht passieren.

Wie kann ich es erreichen, dass der Text nach einem submit immer noch in der vorher gewählten Farbe erhalten bliebe?


```
<script type="text/javascript">
function changeColor(color, box)
{
	document.getElementById(box).style.color = color;
}
</script>

<textarea rows="5" cols="40" name="Eingabe" id="Eingabe" onKeyUp="setText(this.value, 'Infobox')" style.color="changeColor(this.value, 'Infobox')">Ihr Text</textarea>

<div style="padding:10px; background-color:#999999; overflow:auto;" id="Infobox">Ihr Text</div>

<select name="farbe" onChange="changeColor(this.value, 'Infobox');">
    <option value="#000000"<?=$_POST[farbe] == "#000000" ? "selected" : "";?>>Schwarz</option>
    <option value="#ffffff"<?=$_POST[farbe] == "#ffffff" ? "selected" : "";?>>Weiß</option>
    <option value="#fbec47"<?=$_POST[farbe] == "#fbec47" ? "selected" : "";?>>Gelb</option>
</select>
```

Vielen lieben Dank schon einmal für eure Hilfe


----------



## Flown (2. Okt 2014)

Du bist hier im falschen Forum!

Hier les dir das durch: THREAD


----------



## VJay (2. Okt 2014)

Oh sorry 

Tut mit leid! Falls ja vielleicht doch jemand helfen kann ... wäre echt schön.
Ansonsten sorry für die Unannehmlichkeiten.


----------



## JavaSchlumpf (3. Okt 2014)

Ein bisschen Hilfe hätte ich für Dich:

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, handelt es sich um ein PHP-Problem.

Um die Farbe zu speichern, -auch nach einem Reload oder submit- kannst Du auf die SESSION-Variable zurückgreifen:

Tutorial auf Deutsch: PHP-Einfach.de - PHP Tutorial - PHP Session
w3schoools.com: PHP Sessions

Diese bleibt so lange gespeichert, bis der Nutzer den aktiven Tab schließt.

Auch noch zwei Links zu PHP-Foren:

php.de: php.de - das Deutsche PHP-Forum
phpforum.de: PHP Forum: phpforum.de - die Community rund um PHP!

Ich hoffe, dass ich Dir hiermit helfen konnte.


----------



## Thallius (3. Okt 2014)

Was machst du denn bei einem submit überhaupt?

Gruß

Claus


----------



## stg (3. Okt 2014)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Was machst du denn bei einem submit überhaupt?



Was spielt das für die Frage für eine Rolle?


----------



## Thallius (3. Okt 2014)

stg hat gesagt.:


> Was spielt das für die Frage für eine Rolle?



Anscheinend wird ja ein reload der Seite aufgerufen. Warum auch immer. Es besteht ja auch die Möglichkeit z.B. beim Seitenaufruf die Farbe aus dem $_POST heraus zu holen wenn diese im form mit drin ist. Aber solange man nicht weiß was er da überhaupt für ein form hat und was er damit macht ist das alles wilde Spekulationen.

Session-Variablen sind für sowas auf jeden Fall sicher nicht gedacht. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass er vielleicht gar keine Session hat. Cookies könnte er auch setzen aber auch das ist nicht unbedingt die feine Art. Es sei denn das Auswählen der Farbe ist eine Art Einstellungen die auch erhalten bleiben sollen, wenn der User tage später wieder auf die Seite kommt.

Du siehst es gibt unzählige Möglichkeiten die wir aber nicht abschätzen können da wir nicht wissen worum es geht.

Gruß

Claus


----------

